# Working on the chicken coop at 6:30 in the morning



## utahjd1 (Apr 1, 2014)

I helped the wifey get the kids into the car. When I walked through my fence I saw one of the white leghorns standing 8' up in the air on one if the top 2x4 that hold the run together. So I figured I better finish it by putting the top wire on.








Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I never liked mornings that had me taking care of some bird issue before I finished my coffee. 

Having a top on the run will pay off in the long run for keeping flying predators away from the birds.

One question, are you going to make that run larger? They might need it.


----------



## utahjd1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes down the road I will


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What is the building their coop is attached to? It makes me think of the barns that were built in to the side of a hill.


----------



## utahjd1 (Apr 1, 2014)

It's the coop 8x8x with the roof going 8' to 4' walls


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 20, 2014)

*You may want to make a Playground run for the day time...*

Mine has their own garden... weird but they use it as a trampoline... (pic 1)
Mine has a diatamacious dust swimming pool and is uncovered.... (pic 2)
and
a good solid door into the covered run for night time security (pic 3)


----------

